# HIGHLY-FIGURED QUILTED MAPLE



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello Folks! How do? I am looking for some *HIGHLY-FIGURED* quilted maple that does not require me to take out a second mortgage. I have never bought any but would love to incorporate it into a project I am working on. If anyone knows of a source, please let me know. I am only looking for a small amount.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Ask Scott Porosky!


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Gorby Walnut in Portland, Oregon sometimes has some. Good luck.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Bud, I am picking it up for around 8 or 9 bucks a board ft at my getting place. I always have a need for curly maple (or birds eye which is a tad higher I think). Fill me in on in on what you are looking for and we can just go in on some. For that matter I have some out in the shop I can send to ya no problem….

Just let me know…..


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I second Scott Porosky. He has highly figured maple at reasonable prices. You won't find a better guy to deal with.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I suggest giving a call to Maple Leaf Hardwoods. Just google the name. I've worked with them in the past and they are very accommodating.


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

I've bought some really nice figured maple from this source. There are some good photos of the boards that are for sale.

http://www.curlymaplewood.com

Tom


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

This place makes me drool everytime I take a look…

http://www.gilmerwood.com/index.html


----------

